# Ingersoll



## hobbysta (May 12, 2010)

I would be most grateful for any kind of opinions or views.

My concern is that I have already had an automatic watch made by Rotary. It was lovely looking (to me piece of timing although it was not accurate on time keeping at all.

The watch was 5 minutes late during 3 days. I have returned it but with no satisfaction at all, rather a bit of sadness.










Few days ago I found out about Ingersoll watches. They looks very beautiful to me. The brand seems to have the history and reputation.

My link

The watches are also more expensive than Rotary which I don't mind if it can offer a bit more accurate timekeeping.

The main question is are they worth these sums? I'm thinking about buying one off Amazon. Any chance of getting a counterfeit off them?



















Above, a couple of their watches.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think they're a bit cheap looking and probably made in China. I'd rather have a Casio or a good old Timex.

Bullshine often baffles brains, but not here.


----------



## hobbysta (May 12, 2010)

The pictures above are not taken from the Amazon, though. Is Amazon selling Chinese counterfeits? Is Ingersoll likely to be Chinese these days? No matter where you buy it?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

hobbysta said:


> Is Ingersoll likely to be Chinese these days?


Yes it is.

Don't forget that Ingersoll was a "dollar watch" manufacturer (one of the best) but this stuff seems like nothing more than an effort to sell Chinese rubbish, under the guise of a well known name, for a lot of money.

Ingersoll was never a high quality watch manufacturer, it was a good watch sold at a fair price, when American owned.

These watches are pretty ugly too, probably designed on the back of a fag packet, rather than designed in Germany.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Look just like another aeromatic 1912 style internet brand. They just make up a history to their watches, thinly link them to germany somehow and voila.

Then again, I'm not the most informed of people. I could be wrong.

But what are the pushers for on the pieces?? Some sort of new chronographic concept where you can time things by the day and month?? Seeing how long it takes your grass to grow, perhaps??


----------



## hobbysta (May 12, 2010)

thanks, guys


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

hobbysta said:


> thanks, guys


You're welcome.


----------



## Alpha4 (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I like my Ingersoll. It's a good daily beater. 48mm (easy to read for the older gent), 3 x Time Zones, Auto, Display Back, etc. etc.

OK, it isn't a 'real' chrono, but since when did I ever use a chrono? That Month display will come in very handy if ever I'm locked in a windowless cellar for a very long time....

Anyway, it only cost me Â£179 and I like it, so there :thumbsup:


----------

